# Newbie and found a decoy cheap



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

At walmart today they have the lucky duck fox decoy for 8 bucks. Would this be worth getting as I have not gotten any decoys yet.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It will porbaly call in only cheap yotes,lol.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Paint it to look like a coyote...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If you have red fox in your area , it should work. Otherwise paint it to look like a coyote or gray fox. For $8 you cant get hurt to bad, lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Careful with the plastic decoys--- if the air is damp or the sun hits them just right--- they will shine just like a mirror.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd pass. I predator hunted for at least 15 years before ever using a decoy of any sorts. Then I used a feather on a string.


----------



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks, yea trying to get set up for next yr


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I've never seen a fox with a goofy grin like that..............lol $8.00, can't go wrong...........


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I was think'in along the same lines Mike--- what a goofy look'in critter.

It must be a Colorado fox that has a dope den somewhere's.lol.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:nut: :razz: :razz: :razz: :razz:


----------

